# 2 Tabellen und ein spezieller Eintrag



## Generic1 (15. Nov 2012)

Hi,

Ich habe in meinem Schema 2 Tabellen A und B.
Was in A gehört geb ich nach A und was nach B gehört, geb in nach B.

Jetzt hab ich aber einen Sonderfall, welcher in A und B gehört. 
Was würdet ihr da machen, würdet Ihr den Eintrag in beide Tabellen geben oder wie würdet ihr das vom design her machen?

Besten Dank!.
lg
Generic1


----------



## nillehammer (15. Nov 2012)

Kannst Du das Beispiel etwas konkreter ausführen? So mit "A" und "B" und "gehört" kann ich mir jedenfalls keinen Reim darauf machen, was Du vorhast und deswegen auch keinen Ansatz liefern.


----------



## bananajoe (25. Nov 2012)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe in meinem Schema 2 Tabellen A und B.
> Was in A gehört geb ich nach A und was nach B gehört, geb in nach B.
> ...



Wenn Du das Design so belässt, kommst Du nicht darum herum, in A und B einzufügen. Ich kenne die Daten nicht, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass man alle Daten in eine Tabelle ablegt und in dieser ein zusätzliches Code-Attribut führt, ob es zu A, zu B oder A/B gehört.


----------

